

FreeBSD's init (rc.d) system. See also: rcorder(8) - ivoras
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=rc&apropos=0&sektion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+10.1-RELEASE&arch=default&format=html

======
RexRollman
Which came from NetBSD, IIRC.

~~~
uselessdguy
Yes. 1.5, if my mind serves correctly. Later on, LSB tried to do something
similar for sysvinit using initscript headers that were interpreted by an
external insserv program, but these proved to be far more fragile compared to
rcorder(8).

